# Seiko Show Their Dark Side SSC673P , SNE493P & SRPC49K



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Seiko show their dark side , the prospex SSC673P , SNE493P and in the follow on article the SRPC49K

http://timeandtidewatches.com/hands-seiko-show-dark-side-prospex-ssc673p-sne493p/


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Love that solar chrono!


----------



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

The black turtle is superb, love the orange lume too. As long as it's not too pricey when released.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kewl watches but I`d say this one would be more deserving of the description Dark Side...

*SEIKO SNZJ67K1,cal. 7S36C 23 Jewels*










No garish colour on this beastie...










:tongue:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Wow. The turtle is indeed very beautiful. Are these limited editions ?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

gimli said:


> Wow. The turtle is indeed very beautiful. Are these limited editions ?


 I have to admit I`m very tempted by that one


----------



## Tim.C (Jun 17, 2017)

Now that's nice, but what's with the second winder thing ????


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Tim.C said:


> Now that's nice, but what's with the second winder thing ????


 Internal bezel adjustment.


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Kewl watches but I`d say this one would be more deserving of the description Dark Side...
> 
> *SEIKO SNZJ67K1,cal. 7S36C 23 Jewels*
> 
> ...


 Now that I like mach , very stealthy looking . :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Liking these more and more.


----------



## Optical10 (Dec 18, 2017)

Lovely dark illuminated goodness.


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Another vote for the turtle? Where are these available from


----------



## Walter the softy (Oct 19, 2017)

Ordering a chrono as my first Seiko


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

https://www.seiko-prospex.com/sea/blackseries


----------



## adalfuns (Feb 6, 2018)

I like the black turtle, that orange lume is so nice.


----------



## MPH (Sep 30, 2017)

Looks lovely! Want one.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

What gorgeous watches those are. Great thread.


----------



## tx101 (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## vlad6604 (Feb 12, 2018)

i wanted buy the japon version SBDY005 but is not available


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

vlad6604 said:


> i wanted buy the japon version SBDY005 but is not available


 They are always on Ebay Vlad but you will pay a premium for it...


----------



## vlad6604 (Feb 12, 2018)

yes thanks i have seen on ebay it"s expensive


----------



## Sway (Feb 18, 2018)

Damn, I wish i knew about these earlier

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

Now why couldn't Seiko make this exact watch, but with a 6R15 in it or something  .. saw one in a shop yesterday and they are stunning watches to look at IMO :thumbsup: .. never been keen on the Turtle :huh:


----------

